# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Kerimov (Lelystad)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Kerimov

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: 't Hart Medisch Centrum, Lelystad

Adres: Reaalhof 31-D, Lelystad

Website: www.thartmc.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Kerimov?*

----------

